# Two triangles over wifi icon constantly blinking, slow vids



## Johnnyshoots

I have an RCA tablet and recently two blinking triangles began appearing inside wifi icon and videos using Google chrome are very slow to load. YouTube seems to work fine though. I think the triangles mean data transfer, but there shouldn't be any data transfer all the time. Please help. It's not a yellow triangle.


----------



## plodr

There is a manual here

unfortunately two different browsers flag the site's certificate as invalid so I refuse to download it and put my computer at risk.

Okay, I found a different site

which model is yours?
Forget that too. I tried one download and get the invalid certificate message.


----------



## Cookiegal

I and another Moderator are not getting any warnings when clicking on the links. However, the downloads do redirct to rcaav.net and rcaav.com. Still no alerts. This doesn't mean that we can vouch for the site or the links but we can't reproduce the issues Liz.


----------



## 2twenty2

This is what I get:

Your Connection is not private

Attackers might be trying to steal your information from www. rcatablets .com(for example passwords, messages, credit card)NET: : ERR_CERT_COMMON_NAME_INVALID


----------



## Cookiegal

What browser?


----------



## Cookiegal

Chrome?

Check your date and time.

https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/6098869?hl=en#connection


----------



## 2twenty2

Google chrome


----------



## 2twenty2

Date and time is correct. This is a computer at work.

When I get home tonight I will try from my home computer and see what happens.


----------



## 2twenty2

And this using IE

*There is a problem with this website's security certificate.*

*The security certificate presented by this website was issued for a different website's address.*

*Security certificate problems may indicate an attempt to fool you or intercept any data you send to the server.*

*We recommend that you close this webpage and do not continue to this website. *


----------



## Johnnyshoots

I looked on those links and they were not good. Any other suggestions? Has anyone ever seen double triangles?


----------



## Cookiegal

I get no alert using IE11. Which link is giving you the alert?


----------



## Johnnyshoots

I have already read the manual, unfortunately it doesn't cover my problem.


----------



## Johnnyshoots

Thank you for trying.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> I get no alert using IE11. Which link is giving you the alert?


I didn't try all of them but This one -*and click on the link to download the pdf that is when the warning pops up for (chrome and IE)*


----------



## 2twenty2

Sorry Johnnyshoots we are trying to verify if those links provided in post #2 are safe.


----------



## Cookiegal

OK, I get it there on IE as well. It doesn't mean it's not safe (or that it is) it could just be because of the different names on the certs. But I think we'll err on the side of caution and take the links down.


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## Johnnyshoots

Knucklehead, no worries. I appreciate y'all trying. I already have the PDF instruction manual and unfortunately, it doesn't mention those symbols.


----------



## Johnnyshoots

Cookiegal I checked the date and time. No luck. I have heard of that problem though.


----------



## dvk01

The only reason that you are getting the alerts is because the page/pdf file at the end of the links has been removed
A https 404 frequently gives certificate errors on some badly configured servers
The links on the site are safe ( as far as anybody can tell) although with any site there is always the possibility of it being hacked
You will see a lot more certificate errors over the next few months generally due to the way all modern browsers refuse to accept old style certificates with 128 bit authentication( or lower and will only accept 256 bit
There are a lot of sites with subdomains still using older certificates that don't match the certificate chain


----------



## Johnnyshoots

I wish any of that would solve my problem.


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks Derek. I thought it was something like that.

Johnnyshoots,

We are sorry but I'm sure you can appreciate that the safety of our members is a concern to us and this had to be addressed. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## plodr

I'll continue to troubleshoot your issue but you've never mentioned what model RCA tablet you are using. I don't blindly search until I know the hardware involved.


----------



## Johnnyshoots

Thank you for the time and effort you've all put in. The RCA is a 10" Viking pro. YouTube has no problem loading vids but Google chrome and whatever the default browser is on this thing, are real slow. AVG scans reveal nothing dangerous. When I swipe the drag down menu to reveal the bigger wifi icon, the two triangles appear to the right of the wifi icon. Perplexing.


----------



## 2twenty2

Correct me if I'm wrong but I think that is the BlueTooth indicator you are seeing. Turn off BlueTooth to see if those triangles disappear.


----------



## Johnnyshoots

Yeah, not the blue tooth. Although the Bluetooth icon is a double triangle, and it is to the right of the wifi icon, what I'm talking about appears directly over, and inside the wifi icon when viewed normally on the upper right of the screen; while displaying itself just to the right of the wifi icon using the drag down menu, in the location an exclamation point would be placed when there's a problem with your wifi.


----------



## plodr

Take a screenshot: hold the power and volume down buttons at the same time until you hear the camera click.

Post the screenshot so I can get a visual of what you see.

Or take a picture of the screen with a cellphone or digital camera and post the wifi with that icon aside of it.


----------



## Johnnyshoots




----------



## Johnnyshoots

So, what do you think?


----------



## Cookiegal

Please do not bump your thread before 24 hours has passed.

It's my understanding that those arrows indicate data transfers that are occurring to and from your device.


----------



## plodr

What Cookiegal said - data transfer.


----------



## 2twenty2

For future reference:
RCA Request Help Form - https://rcasupport.formstack.com/forms/support

How To's Tablets - https://rcasupport.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/sections/200779389-Tablet-Hardware-

How To's Android - https://rcasupport.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/sections/200839505-Android


----------



## Johnnyshoots

Thank you all for your time. I knew it was data transfer, as I mentioned earlier. But I can't figure out why. I'll have nothing uploading or downloading at the time. I installed a task manager to see what could be transferring data, and could find nothing. I have been to RCA, and so far have gotten nothing. So, let me apologize for misstating my question. It should have been, can anyone help me figure out where these two triangles, which are probably transferring data, for no reason, are coming from? I wish I would have provided a screenshot from the beginning for the sake of brevity, but not to be. Thank you all.


----------



## plodr

Don't you have something like the current time and weather showing on the screen? If you have GPS enabled, your location is working. Data is transferred otherwise the current time and weather would be wrong.
I have my av and malwarebytes set to load at startup. I'm sure they go out and check for database updates and update these.
Some browser are turned on at start. I have chrome turned off. Lollipop makes it easy to see what is enabled at startup and turn it off. I turned off quite a few apps.
I do have a weather app for the local tv station and I want that enabled when I turn on my tablet.

Also RCA might update Android at any time so it might check that.

Do you have KitKat (v4), Lollipop (v5) or Marshmallow (v6)?


----------

